

Are Law Schools Lying To Their Applicants? - bhousel

Sorry but I'm posting it this way, but The Last Psychiatrist blog is autokilled by the HN submission form..<p>I don't think this is right, as it's pretty good writing and "gratifies my intellectual curiosity", so to speak.<p>Link here:  http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2011/01/are_law_schools_lying_to_their.html
======
bhousel
Clickable:
[http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2011/01/are_law_schools_lying...](http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2011/01/are_law_schools_lying_to_their.html)

------
franciscocosta
yes they are!

